# Benefit finder site



## HipGnosis (Dec 14, 2017)

I found this benefit finder on the National Council on Aging site;

https://www.benefitscheckup.org/find-my-benefits/#

It is AWESOME!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks Hipgnosis,

Right now I have friends that are low-middle income, and they may lose the house she inherited from her folks.  Her husband is a veteran, and I really don't know if there's anything on the site that might help them, but I'm sending it to them, and reading it myself.  My sister also struggles in her elder years, and she could use any help she can get.  She is in the low-middle income bracket as well, and I so wish our system wasn't so lopsided.  She makes too much to get any extra help, and not enough to pay the high, cost,  of living.

Thank you again, denise


----------



## HipGnosis (Dec 16, 2017)

I haven't gone thru all of it, but it does ask if you (or the person you are inquiring for) is a veteran.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 26, 2017)

I wouldn't qualify for any of these benefits but I know some who hopefully this will help, so I intend to share this.  Good post...thank you!


----------

